# Best wishes to Allen H



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

From his Facebook Page:

_*Since I have gotten more questions then I have provided answers here is an update to prevent misinformation: I was rear ended on wed night on 635 coming home from work. I have whiplash of some degree (even my stubby neck can get whiplash apparently). The severity of the injury is being determined. thanks to all for their concern and well wishes.*_

Hope you have a speedy recovery, Allen!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooo!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery! That so sucks.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been there. Whiplash is not pleasant! I hope you and your stubby neck recover quickly and completely.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You take it really easy there Allen. Neck injury is nothing to play with. 
And as always, when your in the hospital keep an eye out for prop materials.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! So sorry to hear of this Allen. Hope you are on the mend soon. (I had been corresponding with Allen about a Spell Book over the past few days)
Obviously no hurry to respond, just take care!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yikes! Sorry to hear of your accident Allen. Take your time healing with a neck injury. Whiplash pain can show up a week or two later and some people don't even know they sustained injury. In one respect it is good that you know now to protect and heal. All the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Speedy Recovery Allen


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Good thing this happened Wed Night so youtube wednesday has a full week to be created. Otherwise that would have been terrible. 

All kidding aside, Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sending healing vibes to ya. Take it easy and get better.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish you the best and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

OUCH! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!! Lots of positive vibes your way, Allen!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Heal up fast man! We miss you.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. Relax and take your time recovering. Best Wishes!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Get better soon, Allen!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having been rear-ended while driving three times in the past several years, I feel your pain Here's to a complete and uneventful recovery.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Whiplash can be, well, a pain in the neck. Get your rest and listen to the doctors. Don't push too hard to get back to the studio, we can wait. I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're on the injured reserved list Allen. I hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Get well soon!


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

i wonder what kind of tutorial you'll come up with if you're kept immobilized too long. get well and back in front of the camera


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your accident! Having had major neck/spine issues myself I know how much pain that can be! Take it really easy, and remember to self medicate. 
I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got back from the doc, good news and bad. It will take 4 months to heal minimum. I have 2 torn ligaments and a torn muscle. I have pain pills and muscle relaxers so that will be managed. He also said "everything I used to do pain free I can still do, it just wont be pain free" meaning I can still get the things done I need to get done and not cause myself more damage.
Thanks for all the well wishes.
Allen H


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dumb people don't get whiplash...no weight in their heads.
Congrats on being so smart!
Seriously though- take it easy....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Take care, Allen. Torn ligaments suck! Hope you're on the mend soon.
And remember, pain killers and power tools don't mix. Don't want ya turning yourself into a prop...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your accident. Take it easy.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

get well


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ouchie! glad to hear you're okay...to a point! Get better soon Allen!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> You take it really easy there Allen. Neck injury is nothing to play with.
> And as always, when your in the hospital keep an eye out for prop materials.


Spoken like a true haunter! (yeah, couldn't leave this alone.):jol:


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I haven't been active on the board lately and just found out about this Allen. Sorry to hear it. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the accident and your injuries. But you DO have pain meds and muscle relaxers  They might spark a little dark creativity one evening! Wishing you all the best and sending happy thoughts, good vibe and all the healing mojo that I can.....


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon, and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------

